# In Her Name Omnibus



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I just started In Her Name Omnibus. This is really good. It is so different than what I was expecting. I am only 20% into it but can't wait to read more.


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree. I downloaded the sample & couldn't wait to read the rest even though it wasn't supposed to be next on my reading list.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

One of the best books I read last year, and the ONLY reason I read it was because the author hosted a Book Klub here--I don't normally read Sci-Fi.

As awesome as the beginning is, it just gets better and better as you get deeper into it.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

> As awesome as the beginning is, it just gets better and better as you get deeper into it.


I am excited that it keeps getting better. I know this is a keeper for me. I read a lot of Sci-Fi, but I don't always keep the books. I love it when I find a series or even a stand alone book that I can reread over and over again.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Ahhh....I wish I was reading it again for the first time.   It's a great book, and the two - so far - prequels are just as good. (The first one is published, the second one should be hopefully early next month; I'm lucky enough to be an alpha reader for Mike for it so I get to read it early! )  As soon as he finishes up the third prequel, I'll be able to read the omnibus again!


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome...  Lucky you being a reader for him.  That is fun.    I will be getting the prequels as soon I can afford them.    Darn I guess I need to get a job.  LOL    Hubby might throw me out if I keep spending mega dollars on books.  Good thing he loves me.  LOL


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

I am speechless, In Her Name Omnibus is amazing.  I was having trouble reading it but not because of the story.  No the story and characters were fine well better than fine.  The problem was me. I was reading as fast as I could and  I kept hitting the next page button.  Couldn't figure out why the story was confusing.  Then I realize that I had changed the page but I hadn't finished reading the page before.  So I had to keep going back a page to finish reading it.    I finally forced myself to slow down, stop drinking coffee while reading it and to remember to rest.  LOL

So I have finished it and am sad that it is done but now I can relax.    

Thanks to Mike for the Awesome Omnibus.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Go get 







which is the first in the "Prequel Trilogy". The second is due out. . . . .very soon. . . . . . .


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Go get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went and got. LOL


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Did you stay up until 3 am to finish like so many of us did?  I had to be convinced to read it, I was not a sci-fi fan, but it got me into Distant Cousin which is another very different kind of read.  Gone for a Soldier is another excellent book, but it's not sci-fi.

Do you know anyone that will make this into a movie?  We got lots of blue kindlers volunteering to help out


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Did you stay up until 3 am to finish like so many of us did? I had to be convinced to read it, I was not a sci-fi fan, but it got me into Distant Cousin which is another very different kind of read. Gone for a Soldier is another excellent book, but it's not sci-fi.
> 
> Do you know anyone that will make this into a movie? We got lots of blue kindlers volunteering to help out


Yes I stayed up until the wee hours of the morning reading. I was so satisfied witth it and yet so sad when it was done. *big Sigh*

I haven't read those other books but I will look them up.

I do not know anyone who could make this into a movie. If I did I would bug them about it.  This story would make an awesome movie.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

You guys have convinced me, I'm adding this to my wish list and will probably pick it up in the next couple weeks. I'm not a sci-fi fan either, and to be honest, the blue lady on the cover really made it even less attractive... but all these positive comments are compelling.


----------



## Rie142 (Oct 28, 2009)

911jason said:


> You guys have convinced me, I'm adding this to my wish list and will probably pick it up in the next couple weeks. I'm not a sci-fi fan either, and to be honest, the blue lady on the cover really made it even less attractive... but all these positive comments are compelling.


I read science fiction all the time. I hope you like it. It is very well written. Well the blue lady plays a very important roll in the story.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

911jason said:


> You guys have convinced me, I'm adding this to my wish list and will probably pick it up in the next couple weeks. I'm not a sci-fi fan either, and to be honest, the blue lady on the cover really made it even less attractive... but all these positive comments are compelling.


I'm not a sci-fi fan either, but I'm a card-carrying member of the _In Her Name 2:00am Club_. I just got to a point where I couldn't put it down and stayed up until the wee hours to finish. I think the reason it appeals to non-sci-fi readers is the characterization as well as the story.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for starting this thread because there cannot be enough praise and publicity for Mike's work.

This is one of the best series that I have ever read.  And that includes Asimov, Clarke, Cherryh, Brooks and Feist.
Please read the Omnibus if you have not already.
Then go gobble up the prequel.
And get ready for the 5th book - due soon.

We have great writers here.
Like Gertie said.
Boyd Morrison's Ark, etc.
C.J. Marks' ElfHunter trilogy.
Jeff Hepple's 4 books (about to be 5).
and others, including Gertie's own Ariana's Choice.

But regardless of your normal genre', you will enjoy In Her Name.



Just sayin.....


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Might have to get the sample


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Thanks for starting this thread because there cannot be enough praise and publicity for Mike's work.
> 
> This is one of the best series that I have ever read. And that includes Asimov, Clarke, Cherryh, Brooks and Feist.
> Please read the Omnibus if you have not already.
> ...


Thanks, Geoff ... That's Ariana's Pride. Love ya' anyway. 



cheerio said:


> Might have to get the sample


Go for it.


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

AHHHH!!!!

Really need to stop reading these posts. My to-be-read list is growing by leaps & bounds. Finished In Her Name & have already downloaded First Contact. Have the Elfhunter series, but am reading the Temeraire Series right now. Now yet more books to add to my list. Really need to control myself.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

me3boyz said:


> AHHHH!!!!
> 
> <snip> Really need to control myself.


Why?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

me3boyz said:


> Now yet more books to add to my list. Really need to control myself.


but having a ridiculously long TBR list is part of the fun of a kindle!


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

scarlet said:


> but having a ridiculously long TBR list is part of the fun of a kindle!


Unfortunately I have to pay for all my books myself. While my awesome husband bought the K2 for me (his awesome wife ) I have to buy my own books. And seeing as how I just wiped out a $50 gift card in less than 5 minutes (ok, maybe 10), I really need to stop.

At least until I can take the $100 I socked away to Vons to buy another gift card.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

I'd like to read the _In Her Name Omnibus_, but I have a question. When I look at it in the Kindle store, I see 2 versions. The first is priced at $7.99 and has a publishing date of 5/1/08. The second is priced at $6.39 and has a publishing date of 4/11/08. They have the same number of pages. So . . . which do I want?  That might be a dumb question, as the obvious choice would be to go with the one with the more recent publishing date, but I'm not sure if there is a difference or not. I will pay the $1.60 more if there is a reason to, but if they're exactly the same, I'd rather go with the cheaper one. 

Thanks!


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Just started reading this and it has totally sucked me in.  Great story so far.


----------



## me3boyz (Jan 10, 2010)

PinkKindle said:


> I'd like to read the _In Her Name Omnibus_, but I have a question. When I look at it in the Kindle store, I see 2 versions. The first is priced at $7.99 and has a publishing date of 5/1/08. The second is priced at $6.39 and has a publishing date of 4/11/08. They have the same number of pages. So . . . which do I want?  That might be a dumb question, as the obvious choice would be to go with the one with the more recent publishing date, but I'm not sure if there is a difference or not. I will pay the $1.60 more if there is a reason to, but if they're exactly the same, I'd rather go with the cheaper one.
> 
> Thanks!


I think it has something to do with correcting formatting problems, but I'm not positive. I ended up getting the $7.99 version.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

me3boyz said:


> I think it has something to do with correcting formatting problems, but I'm not positive. I ended up getting the $7.99 version.


I don't think it was formatting. I think it was continuity. I read it before Mike made the corrections and didn't have any problem with it.

Wait until Mike chimes in, which I'm sure he'll do soon.


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

PinkKindle:  You might want to PM the author and ask him directly.  He goes by KreelanWarrior here on KB.  I'm not sure which version I got last year, but it is well worth your time to read!

N


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Thanks for starting this thread because there cannot be enough praise and publicity for Mike's work.
> 
> This is one of the best series that I have ever read. And that includes Asimov, Clarke, Cherryh, Brooks and Feist.
> Please read the Omnibus if you have not already.
> ...


I am convinced! I will not only have it on my wishlist, I will buy it soon!

For the authors, I just have to add one great author of a page turner fantasy-book:










A really great book!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ops sorry for small picture, it's called the legend of oescienne!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey, all! Sorry to be late to the party (thanks for the heads-up, Jeff!). 

The two versions are *identical* in terms of content. The only difference is in publishing stream: the $7.99 one (ASIN B001A7X0BI) is published through Amazon's DTP service; the one that's discounted from $7.99 to $6.39 (ASIN B0018C6Y1S) is published through Mobipocket distribution. I left that one up specifically because it was being discounted and readers could get it at a cheaper price (and also because it's really hard to get books completely removed from the catalog!). I apologize for the confusion, but to a large extent it's Amazon's fault! LOL!  

So, both have the same content and are generated from the same files - it's just a difference of $1.60...

BTW - the book got another 5-star review the other day that I just noticed this morning, so that made it worth waking up today! LOL!


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

I loved In Her Name and have just purchased First Contact.  I highly recommend Mike's work.  He is an excellent writer.  His style and ability are up there with the best in this genre.  We are lucky to have him here at Kindle Boards.


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

This will be my first time reading science fiction! I am looking really forward to it and congrats for 5 stars review. So that means that it doesn't matter which one of them I buy?


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks to all of you for your responses -- and thanks so much to Mike for coming and clearing up the confusion! 

I've gone ahead and one-clicked the $6.39 version, and it's pretty high on my TBR list.  With all these glowing reviews, I can't help but be excited about it!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Bought


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Winter9 said:


> Bought


You won't be sorry!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Winter9 said:


> This will be my first time reading science fiction! I am looking really forward to it and congrats for 5 stars review. So that means that it doesn't matter which one of them I buy?


First time for sci-fi? Cool! This isn't traditional sci-fi by any stretch, but hopefully will put you in the mood for more... 

And thanks everybody for the kind words - I'm just glad you've enjoyed the story! I hope to have Legend of the Sword done soon, but one of my editors (Scarlet) has been sick, and I didn't want to move onward with the editing until she's back on her feet (I have Steph's edits, but want to do them concurrently instead of making two passes)...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kreelanwarrior said:


> First time for sci-fi? Cool! This isn't traditional sci-fi by any stretch, but hopefully will put you in the mood for more...
> 
> And thanks everybody for the kind words - I'm just glad you've enjoyed the story! I hope to have Legend of the Sword done soon, but one of my editors (Scarlet) has been sick, and I didn't want to move onward with the editing until she's back on her feet (I have Steph's edits, but want to do them concurrently instead of making two passes)...


Great, as if I'm not feeling icky enough.... I'm hoping to get back to reading/editing this tomorrow and have stuff for you this weekend....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Great, as if I'm not feeling icky enough.... I'm hoping to get back to reading/editing this tomorrow and have stuff for you this weekend....


I wasn't trying to beat you with a stick! Don't do any editing until you feel better. It'll keep until then. Besides, that gives me more time to play Nazi Zombies!


----------



## Winter9 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm looking more and more forward to read it! I have to finish The Legend of Oescienne, the finding, but that won't take so much time as it is a great book as well! 

So many wonderful books to read!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kreelanwarrior said:


> I wasn't trying to beat you with a stick! Don't do any editing until you feel better. It'll keep until then. Besides, that gives me more time to play Nazi Zombies!


If only from keeping your mind from turning to mush (and having Jan kill you), I will get you off of Nazi zombies and back to re-writes.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> If only from keeping your mind from turning to mush (and having Jan kill you), I will get you off of Nazi zombies and back to re-writes.


You're almost as bad as Tesh-Dar... <grumble, grumble>


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

kreelanwarrior said:


> You're almost as bad as Tesh-Dar... <grumble, grumble>


why thank you, that's the nicest thing anyone has said to me all day!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> why thank you, that's the nicest thing anyone has said to me all day!


I'm really looking forward to Tesh-Dar in Legend of the Sword. For those of you who have read the Omnibus ...


Spoiler



One of the great things about it is how Mike makes us care about the Kreelans, especially Tesh-Dar.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm really looking forward to Tesh-Dar in Legend of the Sword. For those of you who have read the Omnibus ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Well, I can tell you that in _Legend_, she gets really, _really_ mad...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> why thank you, that's the nicest thing anyone has said to me all day!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> Well, I can tell you that in _Legend_, she gets really, _really_ mad...


Uh-oh. Does she turn into a scary library lady? Or maybe a Nazi Zombie?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Uh-oh. Does she turn into a scary library lady? Or maybe a Nazi Zombie?


No, far worse. Although, ironically, one of the weapons in Nazi Zombies is relatively close to what she does to rather a lot of people...!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

kreelanwarrior said:


> No, far worse. Although, ironically, one of the weapons in Nazi Zombies is relatively close to what she does to rather a lot of people...!


I shall look forward to being suitably horrified.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I am holding First Contact until I am in the hospital - can hardly wait!  Good Book, and different kind of leg pain  

Scarlet sure hope you are feeeeeelllllling MUCH MUCH better!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Anju  No. 469 said:


> I am holding First Contact until I am in the hospital - can hardly wait! Good Book, and different kind of leg pain
> 
> Scarlet sure hope you are feeeeeelllllling MUCH MUCH better!


I've started reading it again, so Mike will have some stuff this weekend.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Hope you're feeling better, Scarlet!

Not what I wish you to be sicky, but I feel better that I haven't yet read the revised 1-10 Mike sent us the other day, if he's waiting on other edits from you...   (Plus when I tried to print it, I kept getting printer errors! LOL)

Back to the subject at hand -- those of you who have bought the omnibus will love it! Until just recently, that was the only book I had ever done an Amazon review on.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Hope you're feeling better, Scarlet!
> 
> Not what I wish you to be sicky, but I feel better that I haven't yet read the revised 1-10 Mike sent us the other day, if he's waiting on other edits from you...  (Plus when I tried to print it, I kept getting printer errors! LOL)


Thanks Steph. Part of me is feeling better, but part of me is sounding worse. Then I couldn't figure out where I'd saved the LOS file, then where'd I put the print out, then....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Hope you're feeling better, Scarlet!


Yeah, what she said!



> Not what I wish you to be sicky, but I feel better that I haven't yet read the revised 1-10 Mike sent us the other day, if he's waiting on other edits from you...  (Plus when I tried to print it, I kept getting printer errors! LOL)


Oh, now the truth comes out - you've been slacking! Bad Steph! Bad! Don't know about the printer errors, though. Might try saving it as a PDF and then printing it??



> Back to the subject at hand -- those of you who have bought the omnibus will love it! Until just recently, that was the only book I had ever done an Amazon review on.


All I can say is...w00t!


----------

